# Cheap dedicated server



## iamthepizza (May 5, 2017)

Hi all,

I'd like to buy a cheap dedicated server for about 10GBP / month. I was hoping for either the following or greater specifications:

1 TB HDD (though preferably 2TB)
4 GB RAM
1 Gbps (Burstable) - Preferably unlimited but anything over 10TB will probably be fine
CPU can be anything as this will be used for a seedbox
Location can be anywhere in Europe

There was a killer deal on oneprovider about three weeks ago that had all of this but their fraud prevention times meant that by the time I had cleared it, they were out of stock 

Online.net would be OK but I was waiting for an offer from them and my current Kimsufi box expires at the end of the month - I've found the 100mbps to be a little too slow for me. I don't need to have 1 Gbps dedicated but sometimes I'd quite like to race some bigger files quickly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

iamthepizza said:


> I'd like to buy a cheap dedicated server for about 10GBP / month.



That's not gonna happen, not at the specs you list. You could look for a VPS though.

What do you plan on using the system for?


----------



## iamthepizza (May 5, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> That's not gonna happen, not at the specs you list. You could look for a VPS though.
> 
> What do you plan on using the system for?



I thought it would be possible as providers like online.net putting multiple clients on a single 1gbps uplink so you can burst up to 1gbps but not use it at 100% 24/7? I'd be looking to use it as a seedbox


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

10GBP is awfully cheap though. That will likely not cover power/BW for most providers, yet alone provide any return on the hardware itself. Then they have to think about trying to make a profit which is why companies exist to begin with


----------



## iamthepizza (May 5, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> 10GBP is awfully cheap though. That will likely not cover power/BW for most providers, yet alone provide any return on the hardware itself. Then they have to think about trying to make a profit which is why companies exist to begin with



Ah OK thanks for clarifying this. Would you potentially be able to recommend a VPS that might work for me?


----------



## ChuckC (May 6, 2017)

VPS with a hard drive of that size is pretty rare, but maybe somebody else knows a provider that would have this.

The other option would be maybe a Kimsufi server.


----------



## iamthepizza (May 6, 2017)

ChuckC said:


> The other option would be maybe a Kimsufi server.



I'm actually currently on a Kimsufi server - I wanted to change because I've found the port speed to be just a little bit too restricting when racing torrents.

There was an offer on LET for a storage VPS that met my requirements but by the time I found out about it, it was out of stock.


----------



## Jonathan (May 6, 2017)

Why not just get a seedbox?


----------



## iamthepizza (May 6, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Why not just get a seedbox?



I've had a look for seedboxes but the offers I found either had next to no storage space (~300gb) or had limited traffic (~2TB) which wouldn't really let me use the seedbox to its full capacity for racing over the month (autodl and such).


----------



## AndriusP (May 8, 2017)

Impossible. Really. You need to increase budget if you are willing to find something follow your requirements.


----------



## Jonathan (May 8, 2017)

Yep you're gonna have to make some compromises somewhere, be it price or specs.


----------



## Lee (May 8, 2017)

iamthepizza said:


> There was a killer deal on oneprovider about three weeks ago



Is that the one where most could not even get the servers to boot


----------



## CenTex Hosting (May 11, 2017)

If you are looking for a good provider with great support then you need to be looking at something close to about 10 bucks per gig of ram. If you want a fly by night company or someone that has no support what so ever then you may get close to that price.


----------



## AuroraZero (May 15, 2017)

Lee said:


> Is that the one where most could not even get the servers to boot



Mine boots fine and even is pretty snappy. Downside ILO,IPMI sucks ass but what ya want for bucks a month or so.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 16, 2017)

Lee said:


> Is that the one where most could not even get the servers to boot



That's the one. My first one was dead, and the second was so useless that I told them to just go away. I wasted days trying to save a few bucks. Even my time spent crapposting at the time was worth more than enduring broken hardware resold by incompetent buffoons.


----------



## Lee (May 16, 2017)

It scares me how many will use that server as a chargeable service. With, of course, 105% uptime...


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 16, 2017)

Lee said:


> It scares me how many will use that server as a chargeable service. With, of course, 105% uptime...



That's so LET it scares me. I realize that some folks basically just want to resell whatever they're renting to pay for it and make a small profit, but assuming that it's OK to throw people who are paying for a service on an old piece of hardware with platters that have been spinning for 7 years, welp.. that's fine for my personal stuff, but anything important? No.


----------



## Lee (May 16, 2017)

I bet some are charging more per plan than the server costs per month


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 16, 2017)

Lee said:


> I bet some are charging more per plan than the server costs per month



I wouldn't doubt that. On the flipside, I don't understand why the few seemingly-competent folks who aren't trying to make a quick buck (and get free interweb) get shit on so much over there, though. Cam (Gullo), Jack H- it's not like they're pretending to be a _real_ provider while reselling OVH..


----------



## Lee (May 16, 2017)

That's LET though!


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 16, 2017)

Fair point. 

I was just looking at Turnkeys' former $20 colo from last black friday- which might actually work for my needs- I've got an HP Elitebook 8640 that I'd love to colo (and cut my marginal rental expenses), but I'm not willing to pay Joe $50/mo for that when I can rent a better machine for far less. Any suggestions for someone who'd let me do a redneck colo?


----------



## ParkInHost (Jun 19, 2017)

We can provide dedicated servers in Netherlands and Dedicated Servers in Germany starting at $66/mo.


----------



## Vovaze (Feb 17, 2018)

You can visit our website and links on different social media for more information and help


----------



## Servers4You (Jul 24, 2018)

10 bucks is extremely cheap for 1Gbps burstable uplink with that specification - it wouldn't even cover the cost of the machine itself

Let alone if someone could offer it for that, I would never take it. In my experience, cheap & cheerful doesn't come with good service value (dead support, sketchy uplink, incorrect configurations [making the server unusable], unannounced billing for overages that you were not aware of etc.).

I do agree with others on this thread that a dedicated server wouldn't be the best idea for something like this & a VPS would be better suited - anything under 16GB RAM/Memory I would recommend getting a VPS or Cloud Server. I would be looking at $6-$8 USD for each GB of RAM, $4-$6 USD for each 10GB SSD ($2-$4 for HDD) & $4-$6 Per CPU Core, that in my mind would be classed as a good reliable host.


----------

